# Having a baby in Greece



## Lynne Read (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi all am new to this forum but I have lived in Greece for over 7 years but would like to ask a question?
My daughter is in the UK and in a very violent relationship she is also pregnant, I am looking to getting her to come here and live with me, her baby is due in September, does anyone have any info of maternity pay (she does work) registering the baby here and in the UK, getting the baby a passport or any other info that might help?
Thank you

Lynne


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*baby in greece*



Lynne Read said:


> Hi all am new to this forum but I have lived in Greece for over 7 years but would like to ask a question?
> My daughter is in the UK and in a very violent relationship she is also pregnant, I am looking to getting her to come here and live with me, her baby is due in September, does anyone have any info of maternity pay (she does work) registering the baby here and in the UK, getting the baby a passport or any other info that might help?
> Thank you
> 
> Lynne


hi lynne read I looked up your questions on net and they officially say that a baby born in greece to british parent will aquire british citizenship by descent.You must apply for a british passport for baby from the british embassy in madrid,spain with a full version of the greek birth certificate for your application.You can register your babies birth with the consulate in athens.A birth registration is optional and has no bearing on an application for a british passport.The only advantage of consular birth registration is that baby will recieve a british style birth certificate.You would pay a fee to register and must privide documents- baby birth certificate mother or father birth certificate,mother or father current british passport along with completed birth registration form.Copies would be sent to the general register office at southport in uk by the consulate. About maternity leave payment-it says -If the claimant is an eu citizen she is entitled to maternity benefit for any period of her maternity leave spent in an eu country. Claims should be submitted 6 weeks or 12 weeks if self employed before the claimant intends to commence maternity leave. To renew a british passport if living in greece all of us must go through spain,its all done by courier to safe guard your precious documents.A neighbour of mine just did it and all was fine as long as you send exactly all documents they ask for.The courier will deliver even to remote areas.And new passports also go through spain.strange though it seems.I did see somewhere on net now that the british government is thinking to tax maternity leave payments this year.I hope this has helped you,of course double check yourself as well.I wish your daughter all the best with her baby.


----------

